# ($18/hr)Part Time Private Chinese Lessons for Beginners



## Amy Cheng Le (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I'm a Singaporean currently studying at the University of Melbourne. Offering basic chinese lessons for basic beginners. I am able to write and read chinese and english fluently. I'm open to having group and individual lessons. Please email me at [email protected] for enquiries.


----------

